

About size_t and ptrdiff_t - AndreyKarpov
http://agile.dzone.com/articles/about-sizet-and-ptrdifft

======
derleth
Note that this article uses Intel 64 for what most people call AMD64, as
opposed to using it for IA-64, which is Itanium.

